# New - Field Guide to Reptiles and Frogs of the Perth Region



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 8, 2010)

G'day guys,

In case you didn't see our latest ad in the classified, the Western Australian Museum has just released Field Guide to Reptiles and Frogs of the Perth Region.

It's very similar in format to A Field Guide to Reptiles of Queensland, albeit a little larger.

Cheers


----------



## Naja_nivea (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice one, Thanks for the heads up. I will try find a copy tomorrow.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 18, 2010)

G'day Naja,

We have plenty in stock.

Cheers


----------

